# Hi from the Fens



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hi everyone 

My names Julie and I currently have 4 pet mice (well they are technically my daughters but I'm the one who has to feed and clean  I have been lurking and reading this forum for a few weeks now, thinking about breeding, and possibly showing in the future. I breed and show fancy rats and cavies atm, and am also a rat judge. Looking forward to reading and lurking a little more  I live just outside Wisbech.

Julie


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Julie, welcome to our forum


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome

Paul


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------

